# gorilla glass?



## s1ncere

i havent seen it mentioned anywhere, are we getting gorilla glass or gorilla glass 2?


----------



## NatemZ

Was wondering this as well. No mention at all so I assume neither.


----------



## sfreemanoh

It said somewhere Corning scratch-resistant glass...so, sounds like a No.


----------



## Rogan

Corning owns Gorilla glass.


----------



## Gnubug

Corning also makes bowels, does not mean that you can eat your Frosted Flaskes from Nexus 7 or use it to put food in and stick it in the microwave. *heh*


----------



## Rogan

Apple uses the same nomenclature for Corning glass when describing the glass used in their mobile devices. Everyone knows it's gorilla glass. Why should we not assume the same here

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gnubug

Maybe because we should not assume? Everyone doesnt know it is Gorilla glass. With many components which make up the device, and the ability to keep the price as it is, assumptions may come back to bite you in the boo boo. Maybe it is, but then again maybe it isnt, but since all references only go to say scratch resistant, it could be just scratch resistant, not Gorilla glass just to keep the price point.


----------



## Rogan

I think we can take from this article that asus is committed to Gorilla glass 2. Also that the fact that the n7 and kindle fire are both 7 inch tablets yet the Fire weighs 78 grams more than the n7. Both tablets are plastic, so those materials would roughly weigh similar. Google wanted this tablet to feel high quality and yet be super light. It would be an asinine decision to give the N7 such a beautiful resolution only to mar it with gorilla glass 2. They'd be killing two birds with one stone: weight saving by using gorilla glass 2, and keeping the high quality feel consistent.

Plus there is the fact that the Memo 370T had gorilla glass. That prototype apparently impressed google, I can't see the logic is dropping the gorilla glass to save a few dollars off the models if they were that impressed with Asus' design as to give them this project.

In the end, as long the tablet is taken care of, I doubt any of us will have to worry too much about scratches.


----------



## Gnubug

Wow, you really think the weight savings is because of the glass and not the fact that unit is made of Plastic and missing components like say .....expansion and removable storage chips and boards and housings, HMDI output circuit boards or the fact that is uses a different fabrication and die process then the old Kindle fire from last year? I would assume since they cut corners on several circuits boards and upgradability and features that are standard on all other tablets to cut down the price to keep it able to be at $199 and $249, it just might be a chance that they went with a scratch resistant glass panel to keep those prices down to the mentioned prices...Unless it is confirmed that it is indeed Gorilla Glass 2 by Corning, I would recommend not stating an unknown as a fact, when it is nothing more then your opinion. It may have it and it very well may not have it. No one knows. I do not mean to look like I am giving you hard time, I just do not like disinformation or possible wrong information be passed on when all reservations should be holding until an offical statement and correct knowledge OFFICALLY of exactly what the glass is.


----------



## Rogan

I didn't mean to come across as saying that all of it was because of the glass, I was only wanting to point out that both tablets are pretty bare bones and have shells made of plastic. They shaved weight somewhere on the N7 b/c it has more features like bluetooth and nfc than the fire has. Gorilla glass 2 being 20% thinner would theoretically lessen the weight by a few grams.

Also I understand why it has a lack of expansions and ports. It might have been and probably was a cost saving measure, but I think it also has to deal with Google pushing heavily for cloud usage. Any expansion port or output limits how Google views their products should be used. There would be no incentive to use Google services (Google Music, drive, documents, movies, etc.) if you could just store it all locally. Plus we haven't seen external storage on a nexus since the N1.


----------



## throwbot

Nobody gonna say anything about the comment about eating frosted flakes from bowels?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Who am I to question how a person eats their frosted flakes?


----------



## number5toad

I find the bowels really add to the flavor, myself.


----------



## Hellboy

Too nutty for me.


----------



## Smcdo123

Gizmodo dropped their N7 and it broke the glass even though it is gorilla. Their review said it was a good drop but it wouldn't even respond to touch after the drop like in some cases things still but function.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sfreemanoh

Ok, well, even if it IS Gorilla Glass...that's only the glass itself. The actual display and the rest of the tablet are electronics, and even if the glass doesn't shatter or crack or break, an internal part of the tablet may still be damaged. But again, all I've seen listed (even on the Play Store page for the N7) is "Scratch-resistant Corning glass".


----------



## number5toad

guys...there's nothing magical about gorilla glass, it'll still get scratched or broken if you're not careful. it's very strong and resilient even in very thin applications, but it's still glass.

the best thing you can do to keep your tablet, phone, whatever safe is...don't drop it or scratch it!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Smcdo123 said:


> Gizmodo dropped their N7 and it broke the glass even though it is gorilla. Their review said it was a good drop but it wouldn't even respond to touch after the drop like in some cases things still but function.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here's how glass works: The harder it is the less prone it will be to scratching but easier it will be to crack and shatter. The goal is to find a process that makes glass have a good trade-off between hardness and brittleness.


----------



## Smcdo123

ERIFNOMI said:


> Here's how glass works: The harder it is the less prone it will be to scratching but easier it will be to crack and shatter. The goal is to find a process that makes glass have a good trade-off between hardness and brittleness.


No need to tell me. I know this. And I know who have scratched their droid razrs the first week and I have a nexus since launch without a single scratch. Also people drop phones minor one time and bam shattered while I can kick a phone across a room and it hit a brick wall and be fine. It just all depends how it lands. Anything can break on these phones. Gorilla glass everyone thinks is amazing and magical because of demos they put on at the shows by pushing down on it. Wow good job but like you guys say its still glass. Anyway I'm not worried about breaking a tablet honestly I take good care of ish lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dlaciv12

I've read that if you are going to advertise the "Gorilla Glass" brand then you pay extra for the privilege. You can use the product and just call it "Corning" for a discount or still use it and nor even mention "Corning" and get it for a deeper discount. Just rumor though.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Smcdo123 said:


> I've read that if you are going to advertise the "Gorilla Glass" brand then you pay extra for the privilege. You can use the product and just call it "Corning" for a discount or still use it and nor even mention "Corning" and get it for a deeper discount. Just rumor though.


If this is true, it can probably be found on the internet somewhere. A lot of things are like this. For example, HDMI requires OEMs to pay an annual fee as well as a per-device rate. This rate starts at something like $.15 and goes down if you use the HDMI logo on the device and stupid stuff like that.


----------

